# 2nd Leg Thumb Triple Threat I.B.O. World Qualifier



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

The 2nd leg is may 30,31 at Sanilac Sportsmans Club, 3200 Goetz rd, Deckerville MI. The contact person is Brian Patterson @810-956-8222
nice drive great shoots 
http://www.michiganiboinfo.com/Upcoming.htm


----------

